# 2022 DNR Spring Turkey Survey



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Green box at the top of the page. "Complete an active wildlife survey".









404







www.michigan.gov





EDIT: Just realized that I had not included the link.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bump. Just included link to DNR survey.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't see 2022 Turkey, just 2020 and beyond.

??????????


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

JackAm said:


> I don't see 2022 Turkey, just 2020 and beyond.
> 
> ??????????


You want to complete this spring's survey because you are done hunting ?
Did you click in the green box at the top and then log in with your driver's license ?

L & O


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Done. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I did mine. Thanks!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just did it map was pretty neat. I said a lot in sq mile by me but in other ares near me least I’ve seen since 2004 I drive around every morning about 3 sq miles and places I use to see them all time never saw any except a mile from house


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Completed.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

Sheese... When I saw "complete an active survey," I thought to myself, "I don't have an active survey going. I want to start one!"

Late night computering, I guess!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just finished my survey!
Flight


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mines done. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bump for those who haven't completed the survey and are done hunting.

L & O


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Way I look at it if you don’t do survey.Than you can’t complain about how dnr is managing turkeys If you don’t help them with information


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Done


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

Completed. Thanks for making it easy on me!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Done....Thx for the link


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Doesn't matter if you got a tom, please consider doing the DNR survey.
Maybe copy the link and forward to family member ?

L & O


----------

